# Best Paramedic programs in California?



## CandaceF (Jan 18, 2013)

I was an EMT for 3 years with AMR in Santa Clara County- then quit when I have my two children. I am looking to go back to work part time with now Rual Metro ( who runs 911 ) and am trying to get ride along but can't seem to. Any advice?

My other question is that I am looking to go to Medic soon and want to know what peple think about Paramedic programs around the San Jose Area, which ones are the best.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 18, 2013)

CandaceF said:


> I was an EMT for 3 years with AMR in Santa Clara County- then quit when I have my two children. I am looking to go back to work part time with now Rual Metro ( who runs 911 ) and am trying to get ride along but can't seem to. Any advice?
> 
> My other question is that I am looking to go to Medic soon and want to know what peple think about Paramedic programs around the San Jose Area, which ones are the best.


Of all the programs in the area there are only 2 that I would recommend, assuming they've kept their standards high. Foothill College is one of those. That program is a bargain compared to the only other school that I'd recommend... and that one is in Santa Cruz. While I didn't attend Foothill, I worked with grads and current students back when I was working in the area and I have to say that they were very well educated. You really can't beat the education you'd get for the cost. You really can't. 

In the Santa Clara County/South Bay area itself... I would certainly recommend Foothill College over any of the other programs. Getting in won't be easy and they only accept one class of students per year, but if you get in, you'll get a very, very good education if you pursue the Paramedic Associates Degree that they offer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2013)

Not NCTI.

There's no reason I should have to teach another paramedic how to calculate drips and do surgical crichs. That's all standard curriculum. 

Sorry, I'm biased. I'm sure there are good and bad campuses for NCTI.


----------



## BeachMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd avoid ETS in Santa Cruz or whatever they are calling themselves right now.  They just raised their tuition to $24,000 for the medic program lol. Crazy right? Sf city college or foothill are the best deals.  If you qualify for financial aid you can practically go for free. That and from what I hear both programs  are solid as well.

At the end of the day you're only going to be as good a medic as you want to be. I went to NCTI and I turned out just fine. Oh and we learned to cric on sheep trachs and lungs. We did drip calcs too. So don't let someone's run of bad students deter you from there if you decide that school. 

At the end of the day all schools give the same cert. So i say go for the best bargain. No medic brags about what medic school they went to lol.  Personally, It'd be tough to spend 24 hours with that.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol 24k is ridiculous. I paid 2k and our class of 28 had a 90 percent first pass rate at NREMT.

There were people that relocated to Northern California just for the program because of the first pass rate and low cost.


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes Foothill college.

Work, volunteer, take general education and also your A&P classes so you can rack up points, and the higher your score is the better chance of you getting in


----------

